# Need International 784 feedback



## Sherman (May 16, 2009)

Hello, I am searching for my first tractor and before I purchase one I am trying to learn more about them so that I can make a more infomed decision.

I recently found a 1983 International 784 tractor with a front loader and box blade for $6800.00 OBO. The serial number is R530214B009530-X MODEL I-784. The hours are unknown but the machine if fully funtional (no smoke-no leaks--) I am looking for any type of feed back on this machine. I have looked at Ford's and Massey's and I can not find sites or friends that are familar with International's...So my questions.
If they are maintained properly are they a reliable quality machine?
Are the parts difficult to located?
Are there any "common" problems with these machines? (784)
Are there any tests/procedures I should do before I make an offer?
The loader has the Model number K 835 Serail number HD044 is this undersized/oversized? Who makes it?
How/where can I verify the serial number?
Are they harder/easier to work on than other machines? (I am mechanically inclinded.)
Does the price seem reasonable? (We are in Michigan where the unemployment rate is 13+%)


ANY feedback on this machine would be helpful....PLEASE don't feel limited to answer only these questions...If you think I should know more please send me the information or tell me where to research it? PLEASE GIVE ME A REALITY CHECK PRO AND CONS!!!

Thank you


----------

